
Oxy starts first solar farm to power oil production - dredmorbius
https://old.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/comments/dixa8a/oxy_starts_first_solar_farm_to_power_oil/
======
dredmorbius
Something doesn't add up.

I suspect there's a large part to this story that's escaped (or been obscured
by) the reporter.

